# I remember when...........



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2011)

I was thinking this would be a fun idea for a thread 

I remember when I was a kid that we were rarely at home, and barely ever indoors unless it was raining or blowing a gale

I remember playing atari for the first time

I remember when paddlepops started to go up in price they were 20c then edged up to 50c now they are like $2 

just a couple to start it off I mean i could be here for hours oops just realised this is like a picless version of lovelys thread eep


----------



## bonified (Dec 26, 2011)

What about chocolate hearts? With the thin delicate chocolate coating?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xj1uNfMyVM


----------



## lovelocs (May 15, 2012)

I remember when my knees first started grinding.

I remember thinking only old people complained about the price of things quadrupling in their lifetime.

I vaguely remember having a much sharper memory...


----------



## MattB (May 18, 2012)

I remember never having our front door locked during the day...

I remember cheap candy...

I remember going skating at the roller disco on Sunday afternoon before the big kids took over the floor...


----------



## NewfieGal (May 19, 2012)

I remember when 30 was old lol 

I remember watching cartoons that weren't violent

I remember when we got letters through the mail lol

I remember playing in the dirt, when video games were for days you were sick and couldn't get outside to play


----------



## MattB (May 19, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> I remember when 30 was old lol
> 
> *I remember watching cartoons that weren't violent*
> 
> ...



I remember when cartoons WERE violent, before "The Man" said I couldn't be trusted to not want to blow things up with the dynamite that was always lying around the house in the 70's...(not to mention the easy access I had to the ACME catalogue...)


----------



## Micara (Jun 7, 2012)

I remember my best friend Mandy and I riding our bikes up to the bookstore and buying all the new Sweet Valley/Baby-Sitters Club books that came out each month... I remember when the books were $2.50 each. 

I remember buying BOP magazine for the New Kids on the Block poster inside. And getting really annoyed when Kirk Cameron was on the cover, because I didn't think he was cute.

I remember getting the magazine "YM" in the mail, just for the embarrassing story part.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 7, 2012)

Aw cool! That's what my sister and use to do. We loved reading those books and that YM magazine. We actually went to a New Kids concert together. You just bought back so many memories back to me. Thanks. 




Micara said:


> I remember my best friend Mandy and I riding our bikes up to the bookstore and buying all the new Sweet Valley/Baby-Sitters Club books that came out each month... I remember when the books were $2.50 each.
> 
> I remember buying BOP magazine for the New Kids on the Block poster inside. And getting really annoyed when Kirk Cameron was on the cover, because I didn't think he was cute.
> 
> I remember getting the magazine "YM" in the mail, just for the embarrassing story part.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, I remember going outside a lot and playing with the hose. Though I am of the nintendo generation and I was an only child. Still, whenever there were a bunch of kids around we had fun. 

Basically things were interesting before the net hit. Though I'm not going to say things were better simply because kids nowadays are having their own memories that they'll cherish. And god I feel oooooold


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 13, 2012)

I remember The Great Space Coaster


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jun 13, 2012)

I remember when we could joke about planes crashing or being hijacked at the Airport and not being escorted away by security!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 13, 2012)

I remember when you had to always carry coins on you in case you needed to call someone.


----------



## Micara (Jun 13, 2012)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I remember when you had to always carry coins on you in case you needed to call someone.



Ha! I remember pay phones at the mall! One time I walked by and it was ringing so I answered it and it was a pervert asking me what my bra size was. I said 38 triple Z, haha!

I remember prank calling people. Now that was good times!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jun 17, 2012)

Micara said:


> Ha! I remember pay phones at the mall! One time I walked by and it was ringing so I answered it and it was a pervert asking me what my bra size was. I said 38 triple Z, haha!
> 
> I remember prank calling people. Now that was good times!



During the late 90s to early 00s, they upgraded a whole lot of payphones here in Australia but they had a flaw where you could get away with using them with out paying. All you needed was an Australian $2 coin and a McDonalds straw. What you do was drop the coin into the slot as normal, pick up the handset as if you were going to dial and then stick the straw in the gap above the refund slot. The straw would trigger the eject and refund your coin but still give you $2 credit. When you looked like you were about to run out, you just hang up and do it again. LOL

Of course, they picked up on this eventually and removed those phones.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 18, 2012)

This may have just been an American thing (or even a specifically Californian thing), but I remember when wearing overalls was "gangsta" back in the early 1990s.


----------



## LadyDeelicious (Jun 19, 2012)

Ryan said:


> This may have just been an American thing (or even a specifically Californian thing), but I remember when wearing overalls was "gangsta" back in the early 1990s.



I remember too Ryan, although I am from CA lol!!!! I remember playing in the street til the lights came on, and if I wasn't inside by dark, I would have a red bottom!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 22, 2012)

I remember having one phone in the house (rotary dial), and the only TV, was in the living room, or family room. 

This might just be just as Canadian thing, but I also remember road hockey as well.


----------



## Critters (Jun 23, 2012)

I remember, at the age of five, being allowed to ride my bike only so far - if I couldn't see the roof of our house, I wasn't allowed to be there. Ours was a split-level in a suburb of single-story ranch-styles, so I could go quite far and still see at least part of our roof.

I remember the mad scramble to run inside to collect change when someone heard the distant bells of the Ice Cream Man on his little bike-powered freezer cart, dispensing fifty-cent popcicles for sticky handfuls of small change.

I remember Dad bringing home our first computer. A Commodore64. I spent ages learning that beast. And I wasted hours on games... that I don't regret for a moment!

I remember our first video game system. Intellivision. It had games like Centipede, Tank Commander, Asteroids, Blackjack. Dad and I played each other, and I played other kids. I kept that thing and still used it until I was in university. 

I too remember the 'be home before dinner' curfew. And breaking it a few times. And getting a sore butt for my troubles.

I remember saving up birthday and xmas money for Star Wars toys, waiting with intense, almost drug-like anticipation when a new figure or playset was released.


----------



## MattB (Jun 23, 2012)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I remember having one phone in the house (rotary dial), and the only TV, was in the living room, or family room.
> 
> This might just be just as Canadian thing, but I also remember road hockey as well.



We had two rotary phones, one in the kitchen and one in the basement. Also- our TV was on a tray with wheels so we could move it around if needed...

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## Micara (Jun 23, 2012)

Critters said:


> I remember, at the age of five, being allowed to ride my bike only so far - if I couldn't see the roof of our house, I wasn't allowed to be there. Ours was a split-level in a suburb of single-story ranch-styles, so I could go quite far and still see at least part of our roof.
> 
> I remember the mad scramble to run inside to collect change when someone heard the distant bells of the Ice Cream Man on his little bike-powered freezer cart, dispensing fifty-cent popcicles for sticky handfuls of small change.
> 
> ...



Our first computer was a Commodore64 too! I remember playing "Where in the USA is Carmen Sandiego?" on it! And "Wheel of Fortune"!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 23, 2012)

The title of this thread makes me think of this song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFECH3ekLoo&feature=related



I am old


----------



## dharmabean (Sep 30, 2012)

Simply put, I remember when Life was a bit easier. 

I remember when things seemed to just flow smoothly.

I remember when friends were friends, regardless.


----------



## toni (Oct 1, 2012)

I remember getting all excited to watch my little pony and care bears in the morning.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 6, 2012)

I remember when my Saturday mornings were spent in front of the TV watching WorldWide Wrestling (Jim Crockett Promotions), Mid South Wrestling, Memphis Wrestling. The afternoons meant catching the WWF then World Championship Wrestling at dinner time then World Class Championship Wrestling at 10:30 PM.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Oct 11, 2012)

I remember the days when people used to get dressed up and go to a club or a bar and actually socialise with each other instead of sitting around tables playing around with their phones.


----------



## bunzarella (Oct 16, 2012)

MattB said:


> I remember never having our front door locked during the day...
> 
> I remember cheap candy...
> 
> I remember going skating at the roller disco on Sunday afternoon before the big kids took over the floor...



I remember all three of these things well! 

I also remember when people looked before crossing the street

I remember when everything wasn't offensive and people were politically incorrect

I remember rushing home for Disney Afternoon...


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 17, 2012)

I also remember rotary phones

I can't believe nobody has said it, but I remember big hair with lots of aqua net....and an oversized hair bow.

I remember building forts in the woods and making ramps so we could ride our bikes over them

I remember when you could get a pack of cigarettes for $1.25 out of a vending machine.


----------



## JASmith (Oct 17, 2012)

I remember when intermittent windshield wipers were an optional extra.:shocked:


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Oct 18, 2012)

I remember the days when someone begins talking about something and it was something you didn't understand or didn't know about, you could ask them and they would politely explain it to you instead of telling you "look it up on Google". That's all well and good when you're on the internet but when you're in a social setting?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 20, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I can't believe nobody has said it, but I remember big hair with lots of aqua net.....


And that was just the guys.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 21, 2012)

ScreamingChicken said:


> And that was just the guys.



LOL yeah, there was a lotta that too...gotta love hair bands lol


----------



## MattB (Oct 22, 2012)

I never liked glam metal at all, but when I was a punker we used to spike our hair with a combination of a heavy duty hair spray called "High Hair" (my Mom was a hairdresser) and white glue. It would stay up for days, you would literally have to crack it to get it off. We also used this hair dye called Manic Panic. I favoured the Vampire Blue colour...

I'm sure my baldness has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Ragen.Nolee (Oct 24, 2012)

*I'm 33 and one thing that bugs the crap out of me is going to a store...........with me I go to a lot of "good will" type shops and i'll find a "old school" toy that I LOVE........"I'm a toy nerd"...........I go upto the front desk and they have no clue who it is. I asl wtf how old are you.......18-20 and then I just feel SUPER OLD...............it just happened the other day with a Rainbow Brite doll.............I have a a lot of toys like that.....Wicket, Gizmo, Rainbow Brite, Alf and so on............If others think it's wierd I'm ok with that because it's true.* :bounce:


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 7, 2012)

MattB said:


> I never liked glam metal at all, but when I was a punker we used to spike our hair with a combination of a heavy duty hair spray called "High Hair" (my Mom was a hairdresser) and white glue. It would stay up for days, you would literally have to crack it to get it off. We also used this hair dye called Manic Panic. I favoured the Vampire Blue colour...
> 
> I'm sure my baldness has nothing to do with that.



Loved Manic Panic....I think the one I used was called "Vampire Red"


----------



## MattB (Nov 7, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> Loved Manic Panic....I think the one I used was called "Vampire Red"



I also loved how the stuff smelled, and how it would look after a few weeks after it faded a bit. Amazing the stuff you remember fondly.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Nov 10, 2012)

I remember when:

High schools didn't need metal detectors at all the doors

News of a school shooting would stop you in your tracks but now it's more like "meh"

Cell phones were the size of a TV remote and had the "lime green" Game Boy screens

No one ever heard of "social media"

The internet was new and awesome and not filled with "pornado" bombs and pop-ups

Dial-up internet modems were all the rage


----------



## balletguy (Dec 23, 2012)

I loved Colecovision and Intelvision...Atari too of course


----------



## FAinPA (Dec 28, 2012)

I remember when I worked in the field in which I earned my college degree; when people got a Christmas Bonus; when salary raises not only happened, but they were equal to or greater than the rise in cost-of-living; and lastly, the Pirates winning the World Series.


----------



## MattB (Dec 28, 2012)

FAinPA said:


> I remember when I worked in the field in which I earned my college degree; when people got a Christmas Bonus; when salary raises not only happened, but they were equal to or greater than the rise in cost-of-living; and lastly, the Pirates winning the World Series.



I remember when my ballclub existed. If only that strike hadn't happened in '94...if only that stadium downtown got built...if only they didn't trade The Kid, or the Big Unit, if only, if only...

Now I've been sad all day!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFX92ALqxlk


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 31, 2012)

I remember when TVs had rabbit ears.

And, the news was not the only local programming channels would provide.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Dec 31, 2012)

I remember when I was the remote for the TV... "CHANGE!" *OHM dutifully gets up and walks to the TV* "Next...Nope...Waitwaitwait!!...Nope...Change...Wait lemme see what this is...Put it louder...More...Too loud...Okay that's good...Change..."


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 1, 2013)

OneHauteMama said:


> I remember when I was the remote for the TV... "CHANGE!" *OHM dutifully gets up and walks to the TV* "Next...Nope...Waitwaitwait!!...Nope...Change...Wait lemme see what this is...Put it louder...More...Too loud...Okay that's good...Change..."



This reminds me of being at someone's house back in the early to mid 80's or so, and remotes were about a 50/50 proposition, meaning the newer sets all had them, but if you had an older one, no dice. Anyways, my friend who was used to having one asked the guy whose house it was, where the remote was? Without missing a beat he replied,"She's outside playing right now."


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jan 1, 2013)

LeoGibson said:


> This reminds me of being at someone's house back in the early to mid 80's or so, and remotes were about a 50/50 proposition, meaning the newer sets all had them, but if you had an older one, no dice. Anyways, my friend who was used to having one asked the guy whose house it was, where the remote was? Without missing a beat he replied,"She's outside playing right now."



Ha!! Yeah that's about right! We were of the unfortunate 50% in the 80's lol. However, we did get a VCR when they first came out! First cartoon I ever watched on it was An American Tale


----------



## MattB (Jan 2, 2013)

We had a small black and white TV in our basement. No one used it, so I claimed it and moved it to my bedroom. First time I ever had my "own" TV. Watched the '86 World Series on it.

No one could figure out why I liked black and white TV better than colour. It was just how I rolled is all...born at the wrong time I guess.


----------



## Librarygirl (Jan 2, 2013)

I remember...
Not having a phone in the house and having to walk to the red phone box down the road (mind you, my family were LATE getting a phone)

Taking blue soda stream drinks to primary school and thinking it unbelievably exciting.

Wearing a fluroscent green and black dress to a primary school disco, with matching hair accessories.

Penny sweets.

Being a Kylie and Jason fan

Silly crazes like those plastic things that popped and snap it round your wrist bracelets.

Scratch and sniff books

Being a May Queen's attendant, doing stick dancing and maypole dancing at primary school (maybe a sign of living in a village, not just my age, lol!)

Doing a Steps dance as entertainment at a colleague's party in my first job (5,6,7,8....WITH cowboy hats, in a working mens club,in front of 60 people!!!)

Playing Lemmings and Prince of Persia on an Amstrad.

Ahhh...the list is endless!


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 16, 2013)

I remember thoses day too when we actually talked to each other instead of texting and where board games were played around a table and not online... i remember when high tops were cool, neon color were awesome, and nkotb were the hit thing ah memories


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 16, 2013)

I was having a good conversation with my mate tonight about these:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 17, 2013)

Love board games. And when the PC Jr first came out.


----------



## MattB (Jan 20, 2013)

snuggletiger said:


> Love board games. And when the PC Jr first came out.



I don't think we had a single board game that wasn't missing pieces.


----------



## absintheparty (Feb 23, 2013)

I remember when Bill Clinton was President and we were all DotCom millionnaires.


----------



## Morganer (Feb 25, 2013)

Do you remember when you had to call someone when they got _home_ because mobile phones didn't exist? Or, at least, _leave a message on the TAPE machine?_ Remember that?? When phones were literally ONLY at home and the office?

The 90s and the majority of everyone until the very early 2000s, I know!


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 4, 2013)

No, I'm talking about the ice cream  Do they still sell those?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 4, 2013)

Rotary Phones, and pulse dialing.


----------



## veggieforever (Mar 7, 2013)

*I remember...

* Fiddling and swearing at the film I manually put in my "wind-on" camera! No SD cards when I was growing up. Bah! 

* Using a pencil to reel in my chewed up cassettes. 

* Top loading VCR's! And them taking FOREVER to rewind or fast forward your favourite films to find a certain bit. OR being totally MIFFED when you realised some bugger had put cellotape over the protection thingy and recorded over your stuff! Most infuriating 

* Only having 4 tv channels (British telly before the wonderful invention of Sky Tv!). Every person in GB wetting themselves over Channel 5 (what a let down that was! haha!

* Waiting for my old Spectrum to load whilst making that really irritating noise for 10 minutes. Yes, a computer game on a cassette! Crikey, I AM old! haha! No-one would wait ten minutes for a game to load these days!

* Garbage Pail Kid's stickers.

* Actually POSTING letters! Good old snail mail seems to have died a bit of a death. I can't really remember posting those things any more 

* I remember as a child that seeing a naked body or sex scene on tv was almost unheard of (so much heavily censored tv in GB), now I am bombarded with the great british publics "Embarrassing Bodies" (Doc Tv Show that is very revealing! Lots of close ups! ), so many tv programmes have a mile of naked flesh plastered all over them and strangers getting their bits out for the cameras. We were all very ignorant to sex etc growing up in the 80's where I came from and now kids today know more than I do NOW! lol

* Signing my name when paying for things. It's all chip and pin here in UK. Who can remember all those pin numbers??? 



*


----------



## psymon_stark (May 4, 2013)

I remember each arvo after school we'd play footy or cricket on the oval or in the back yard and if it landed in mum's garden or over the neighbours fence it was a six and out! Also if you weren't home by dinnertime expect the wrath of the wooden spoon!!


----------



## joeyblunts (May 22, 2013)

i remember d.c. follies and max hedrom, i remember kit from knight rider was like the coolest car ever, i remember now and laters candy and boston baked beans were my favorite candys,i remember watching the giants winning the 86 superbowl with my dad on a black and white tv that still had knobs to change the channels ,i remember watching he-man and voltronon saturdays watching glow wrestling and wwf where it was superstars against jobbers like iron mike sharp...and also i remember the oliver north scandal being on tv every day ,blowing into the nintendo cartridge to get it to work,when people still had stereos in thier house...


----------



## CaAggieGirl (May 25, 2013)

Jack Secret said:


> No, I'm talking about the ice cream  Do they still sell those?



Yes, they are like $1.50 or $2.00 now each.

Things I remember...

Hair crimping
Leg warmers
Wearing leggings under skirts
Bedazzled everything
Coloring your hair with koolaid
Walking to school alone was safe
No one brought guns to school
Troll dolls
Cabbage patch kids
Garbage pail kids


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 10, 2013)

There's an ice cream place by my house that sells Thrifty Ice Cream which used to be sold on the West Coast of the USA. The single scoop when I was a kid was 35 cents. now the single scoop is $1.79.


----------



## penguin (Jun 10, 2013)

snuggletiger said:


> There's an ice cream place by my house that sells Thrifty Ice Cream which used to be sold on the West Coast of the USA. The single scoop when I was a kid was 35 cents. now the single scoop is $1.79.



I got my daughter a single scoop (kid's size!) last week - it cost $4.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2013)

penguin said:


> I got my daughter a single scoop (kid's size!) last week - it cost $4.



I think thats why Maccas do the 30c cones but then you have the whole but I want a happy meal to thing to contend with sneaky bastards

I remember when 20c would get you a bag full of lollies

When you would stay out to play until 6pm in summer and 5pm in winter you never wore a watch you knew when it was time to go home by how dark it was getting or where the sun was

Being allowed to walk around the block where there were no streets to cross when you were little and the big deal it was when you were finally allowed to walk all the way up to the shops on your own

Walking up to the little shops to get the sunday paper

When $2 of hot chips would easily feed 4-6 people


----------



## BigCutie Ellie (Jul 25, 2013)

I remember when people were a bit more well mannered and kids actually listened to their parents!

I remember when I got my first easy bake oven and played with rainbow brite and cartoons like the snorkels, rainbow brite, my little pony and the care bears where the center of my life.

I remember when I fell in love with New Kids on The Block and had to cover my room with everything NKOTB!! Donnie could still get it though!!


----------



## Cutie77015 (Aug 8, 2013)

I remember when watch Are you Afraid of the Dark on Nick was the high point of the week.

I remember the awesomeness of 80's music.

I remember when climbing trees with friends or playing freeze tag was the thing to do after school.

I remember garbage pale kids.

I remember She-Ra and He-Man.

I remember the original Transformers and My Little Pony.

I remember when one look from a parent would set a kid straight.

I remember a time where a parent was really a parent and not someone who would laugh at their kids disrespect of another adult.

Most of all I remember the fun of being a kid that was able to walk to the corner store and return home without going missing.

I really miss those days...


----------



## Jack Secret (Aug 9, 2013)

Cutie77015 said:


> I remember when watch Are you Afraid of the Dark on Nick was the high point of the week.
> 
> I remember the awesomeness of 80's music.
> 
> ...


A kindred spirit


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 9, 2013)

Cutie77015 said:


> I remember when watch Are you Afraid of the Dark on Nick was the high point of the week.
> 
> I remember the awesomeness of 80's music.
> 
> ...



Great post! Brings back alot of good times! I miss those days too


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 9, 2013)

penguin said:


> I got my daughter a single scoop (kid's size!) last week - it cost $4.



Jiminy Christmas $4 for a kids single scoop. That's a crime!!!!


----------



## Cutie77015 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm glad that I'm not alone. I get told by all of my friends that I live in the 80's/90's. 

Oh and I almost forgot Saturday mornings with huge bowls of cereal, Saved by the Bell, GLOW (20 points to anyone that can tell me what that stands for) WWF wrestling, Hang Time and afternoons with the A-Team, Different Strokes, Family Ties and The Facts of Life!

I think Bowling for Soup's 1985 song was written about me. Lol


----------



## SSBBWAmanda1982 (Aug 19, 2013)

I remember listening to Neil Diamond on 8 Track in my parents Ford station wagon
I remember when I could still get a soda in a glass bottle out of a coke machine
I remember when air pumps at the gas station were free
I remember sneaking and watching the music video Thriller because my Mom thought it was too scary for me to view. 
I remember when gas was .80 a gallon
I remember my favorite childhood toy was the Big Wheel
All this remembering is making me feel old. lol


----------



## alligadeer (Aug 22, 2013)

I remember when both the Pepsi cans _and_ the New York State license plates where red white and blue, like this.


----------



## ToniTails (Oct 6, 2013)

a smoke was a smoke- and cruisin' was cruisin' ... not really, but it sounded good---- i remember when you couldn't get in touch with every single person you know at the drop of a hat- the rich kids carried pagers- and we passed notes instead of texting in school


----------



## joeyblunts (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok g.l.o.w. stands for gorgeous ladies of wresting.....they had some badass chicks..it was awsome , I also remeber different strokes, the facts of life, three's company, silver spoons, perfect strangers, in living color,....


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 31, 2015)

I remember...

Riding in my grandfather's Mercury Breezeway (the model with the retractable rear window) while he listened to Paul Harvey on the radio.

Sedans with no air conditioning, V-8 engines, vinyl seats that would melt the flesh off your bones in summer, and windows that rolled down with a crank handle.

Wearing clothes my mom made on her sewing machine.

The time my school bus broke down, and the driver let us go to school with a stranger who offered us a lift in her "old jalopy." 

Doing my homework without Google using books, newspapers, or encyclopedias.

Listening to vinyl records with a bunch of friends in a parent's garage.

My parents dropping a copy of the newspaper want ads on the table when I was 15 and telling me it was time to get a job.

Who shot J.R.

Wearing legwarmers.

When people actually used the words gnarly, radical, and tubular to the max in conversation (although in the Midwest it was always with a faint sense of irony that Californians seemed to lack--the usage of surf culture slang in "The Prairie State" is rather laughable.)

Seeing movies at the drive-in theater.

When 75% of my high school boyfriends dressed like Bender from _The Breakfast Club_.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 31, 2015)

I remember when televisions were black and white and the biggest screen you could get was about 26 inches.

I can remember when telex machines were a means of written communication and persuading my company to buy the latest communication means at the time, the fax machine.

I can remember when Bill and Ben the flower pot men and Tingha and Tucker with aunty Jean. were on childrens TV and seeing the very first episode of Coronation street.

I can remember when we had proper money, pounds shillings and pence and things were weighed in pounds and measured in feet and inches.


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 31, 2015)

i remember

-talking for days with your friends to see if you were going to the school dance and what you were wearing

-sneaking into the living room to watch _friday night videos_ so i could see that dreamboat john taylor of duran duran :smitten:

-i remember wearing a pair of wooden bottom dr. scholl sandals in the house and my dad yelling as they clanked against the wood floors in our house

-my mom telling us to go out and play and we would not see her again until she yelled for dinner.

-easy bake ovens, space invaders, the goo inside stretch armstrong when you finally pulled him too far, laser disc players


----------



## biggirlsrock (Sep 1, 2015)

I remember running home from school to watch Ultraman.

I remember playing stickball with pimple balls.

I remember when the pimple ball lost air, cutting it in half to play "halvsies".


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 1, 2015)

I remember:

Coming home from summer Saturday night races with my dad around midnight, having only one radio station on, and it played R&B. 

Mixed tapes - listening to and making them

Eight track

Going on dates and spending only $5 for dinner and less than $10 for a movie - that's 2 tickets, large popcorn with real butter, and two sodas.

25cent cans of Pepsi 

Buy one for a $1, get another free slices of pizza, at the mall, if you purchased a medium or large soda, which was a dollar too

Arcades


----------



## Tad (Sep 1, 2015)

“I remember” Canadian edition 

-	I remember when they brought in official words to Oh Canada, changing the lyrics from the ones I’d always sung up until then.
-	I remember when there were ceramic animal figurines in boxes of Red Rose tea, and when they still ran all those ads with the tag line “Only in Canada? Pity.”
-	I remember when Peter Gzowski’s growl on Morningside made every weekday morning seem more sane.
-	I remember when “One little chair for one of you, and a bigger chair for two to curl up in, and for someone who likes to rock, a rocking chair in the middle.” meant it was the start of kid time on TV.
-	I remember wondering if the bridges across the river would be blockaded when I woke up in the morning, but instead found out it was 50.6% No to 49.4% Yes
-	I remember killing entire evenings browsing through the big record stores on Yonge Street (Sam the Record Man and A&A)
-	I remember when cars had plastic &#8216;frost shields’ on the windows (at least out on the prairies).


And for everyone else:
-	I remember when printer paper was all fan fold, and used the tear off strips along the sides with the holes in them. You could take lengths of those torn off strips and fold them together to make Christmas garland if you knew what you were doing, were patient (and were probably a broke student who printed a lot of stuff).
-	I remember when going away to University meant you might have a few brief phone calls and a letter or two as your only contact with family over the course of a term.
-	I remember when David Cassidy had the coolest hair


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 1, 2015)

"I remember"...

- When push button phones came out.. and when every phone had a cord.

- When you only had a few channels and they TV had rabbit ears or a hanger hanging out of it for an antenna

- When beepers came out (I still have one laying around my house)

- Staying up late to watch Wrestlemania

- Neon colored and black rubber bracelets

- Commoder 64

- The first nintendo, and having to blow on the cartridge to make them work

- Beta max

- 35mm or 110 film - never really finishing a roll of film because if you went to the last frame it would combine the last two pics in one

- Polariods

- When people went out to bowl and play pool instead of playing it on the Wii

- 33, 45, 78.... speeds on the record player - you know for actual records, not CDs..lol

- waiting for hours for the radio to play your favorite song to record it and hope that the DJ would not talk during the song or cut it before the end..

this list can go on forever


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 1, 2015)

-- when television screens were round and seven inches in diameter.

-- when commercial airlines had only prop planes (and comfortable seats),

-- when pizza was new and exotic, and only one restaurant in town knew how to make it.


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 1, 2015)

You couldn't wait to love me, used to hate to leave me.. Yeah look it up


----------



## lucca23v2 (Sep 2, 2015)

-When airlines actually offered snacks and dinner as part of your travel instead of charging you extra for it now.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 2, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> -- when television screens were round and seven inches in diameter.
> 
> -- when commercial airlines had only prop planes (and comfortable seats),
> 
> -- *when pizza was new and exotic, and only one restaurant in town knew how to make it.*



Or the only place to get pizza was at a bowling alley. (Dad's town was like that until 1980, when the alley owner actually opened a pizzeria LOL)


----------



## biggirlsrock (Sep 2, 2015)

I remember buying my first album, KISS' Destroyer when it first came out. An actual RECORD!!! Bought it at Sam Goody. Records and record stores may be a thing of the past, but 2 things remain...my LOVE of KISS, and that album. I still have it, worn out from countless times listening to it, but I'll never part with it.


----------



## MattB (Sep 10, 2015)

biggirlsrock said:


> I remember buying my first album, KISS' Destroyer when it first came out. An actual RECORD!!! Bought it at Sam Goody. Records and record stores may be a thing of the past, but 2 things remain...my LOVE of KISS, and that album. I still have it, worn out from countless times listening to it, but I'll never part with it.



Interestingly enough, I went to one of the record stores I used to frequent often about 20 years ago. The area where the CD's used to be has been replaced with more vinyl.


----------



## biggirlsrock (Sep 18, 2015)

MattB said:


> Interestingly enough, I went to one of the record stores I used to frequent often about 20 years ago. The area where the CD's used to be has been replaced with more vinyl.



There are record shops in Philly, but they're in Center City, & not nearly the selection from back in the day. I remember one shop I used to go to to get import albums!!!


----------

